# Pregnant



## avdrummerboy (Jul 29, 2014)

Get a call for a 37 YOF pregnant patient. Arrive on scene, typical dirty house, go inside with bags and gurney and we're informed, she's in the bathroom. We approach, hear the shower running and enter to see what is going on.

Enter to see the female laying down in the shower with the hand attachment of the shower running warm water on her stomach. This is where it gets pretty funny. The local town drunk transient is in the bathroom with her, three fingers knuckles deep inside her 'feeling' how far in the head is!

He stands up stumbling his way around telling us 'iss lick thhhreee inches in. Lemme ghetta shirrrt and I'll go with you.' We politely decline his offer to ride along with us and find out that the woman is 8 months along, G7 P6 and her last labor was just shy of two hours. Her contractions were about two to three minutes apart and lasting 1-2 mins. We get her up, soaking wet and load her on the gurney, do a L+S run to LND and not two hours later she had her 7th child, from I'm guessing a seventh father.

Nothing like the town drunks to come and really mess things up for you on scene, but it's a great laugh after the fact!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2014)

So why did you run emergent with this patient? 

Last time I checked a delivery isn't an emergency.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 29, 2014)

Wanted a cleaner environment than her house and we don't like delivering in the back of the rig on the go, so code 3 to save a little time in getting to LND.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 30, 2014)

Unless you have a 2 hour transport you didn't save much time running emergent;  and doing so put more stress on the mother which would speed up the delivery


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 30, 2014)

johnrsemt said:


> Unless you have a 2 hour transport you didn't save much time running emergent;  and doing so put more stress on the mother which would speed up the delivery




This^^^


----------



## scotchawe (Jun 23, 2015)

this what?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2015)

This is what. 



johnrsemt said:


> Unless you have a 2 hour transport you didn't save much time running emergent;  and doing so put more stress on the mother which would speed up the delivery


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 23, 2015)

scotchawe said:


> this what?


Trying to get 10 posts, I assume.


----------

